# Max



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Max’s owners had to give him up at the age of 1 ½ when new management at their apartment complex decided to enforce the no-pets policy in their lease. Max was a much loved member of his family and was still very puppyish. He would jump up when he was excited, chew if he was bored, and pull on his leash. However, he behaved himself around the family’s pet bird and loved the family’s children and everyone he met.
When Max came to YGRR, he was neutered, his vaccinations were updated, and he was tested for heartworm disease and several tick illnesses. He was found to be a healthy boy, and he quickly settled in at Riverview. He thrived on the attention of staff and volunteers. He enjoyed walks and loved to play with the other dogs, though his puppyish exuberance dictated that he play with equally rambunctious pals. He _really_ loved to come into the home simulation room attached to the staff offices. There, he could pull toy after toy out of the toy box and race around showing it off.
Max needed a home where he would get the proper amount of exercise for a Golden his age. An adopter who wanted a sweet dog that she could jog with was invited to meet Max. Because she lived in a busy neighborhood, she needed a dog that enjoyed interacting with people of all ages. She was committed to training a new dog, as well. When Max came into the adoption room, she knew he was the dog for her. Max seemed equally smitten, and he was soon on his way to his new home!
Max, now “Atticus,” has settled in well. He is a hit with everyone on the street where he lives. He loves going for his daily walks, and he has some doggy friends that he loves to play with, as well. His adopter says he is absolutely adorable, and everyone he meets seems to agree. People are drawn to him wherever he goes, and they have to stop to say "Hi." Atticus loves the attention, and he now has a life where he is included in all his adopter’s activities, much to both their delight!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is gorgeous. So glad he found a happy home. A big thanks to all that helped.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful happy ending for this beautiful boy Atticus, great job everyone!


----------

